# Corporal Charles B. Licato



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*

*Charles B. Licato*

Harford County Sheriff's Office, Maryland

End of Watch: Thursday, September 6, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 9/6/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Corporal Charles Licato was killed in a single vehicle crash on Route 1, in Darlington, shortly before 2:30 am.

A citizen called 911 to report the crash and responding deputies discovered Corporal Licato's department vehicle.

Corporal Licato had served with the Harford County Sheriff's Office for 14 years and was assigned to the Apprehension Unit.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff L. Jesse Bane
Harford County Sheriff's Office
45 South Main Street
Bel Air, MD 21014

Phone: (410) 838-6600

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21384-corporal-charles-b-licato#ixzz25hpJR4Fc​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Corporal Licato


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP Corporal Licato


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Corporal


----------

